# Információ gyűjtés kiköltözésről



## Violapeter (2018 Február 9)

Péter vagyok Pécsről, Magyarországról. Zenélni tanulok az itteni egyetemen. Jovo év (2019) tavaszán fogom elvégezni a kisdiplomamat. Ami utan szandekoznek Kanadában mester diplomát szerezni. De ez természetesen csak egy terv, azonban a lényeg komoly, akárhogy is alakul, Kanadába szeretnék költözni. 25 éves vagyok es érdeklődni szeretnek, hogy milyen nyelvvizsga, milyen egyéb vizsga, milyen szakma, es ugy általában milyen végzettség es követelmények kellenek ahhoz, hogy kikoltozhessek Kanadába. Ha a tanulás drága, akkor csak a teljes nagydiploma utan szeretnek kiköltözni. Mivel zenekari brácsas leszek, szeretnem megkérdezni meg azt is hogy vannak e szimfonikus zenekarok Kanadában? Esetleg ismertek-e olyan kanadai magyar klasszikus zenészt, akivel felvehetnem a kapcsolatot? Esetleg van köztetek ilyen? Minél több információt szeretnek gyűjteni a témával kapcsolatban! Válaszotokat köszönettel várva:
Péter


----------



## pickwick (2018 Február 13)

https://www.canada.ca/en/immigration-refugees-citizenship/services/study-canada.html
Ezen belül pedig:
https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio...es/study-canada/study-permit/eligibility.html

Sok sikert!


----------



## Melitta (2018 Április 18)




----------

